# Darstellung wiederholender Tabellenkopf



## sadi (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem bei der Darstellung des Tabellenkopfes, welcher sich beim Drucken auf jeder Seite wiederholen soll. Ich habe die Tabelle mittels THEAD, TBODY und TFOOT definiert. Die Formatierung der Rahmen habe ich mittels CSS vorgenommen.

border-collapse: collapse;
border: 1px solid #000000;

Wenn ich nun drucken möchte, dann wird der obere Rahmen des Tabellenkopfes auf der zweiten Seite nicht mit angezeigt. Hat jemand dieses Problem mal gehabt?

Unter dem folgenden Link kann das Problem nachvollzogen werden.

http://www.sascha-dietrich.com/test/test.htm

Best Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (26. Juni 2007)

hast du mal versucht, mittels css thead anzusprechen

thead{
border-collapse: collapse;
border: 1px solid #000000;
}


----------



## Acriss (28. Juni 2007)

kleiner fehler liegt da noch

.thead
{
border-collapse: collapse;
border: 1px solid #000000;
}
Das muss ein > . < davor ^^
Anschließend kannst du das dann mit
class="thead" aufrufen.
Das class einfach in einen normalen Tag mit einbinden.
Z.B: <table class="thead">

.tbody
{
border-collapse: collapse;
border: 1px solid #000000;
}
und
<table class="tbody">
Mehr is das nicht


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (29. Juni 2007)

Ich habe es mal für Sadi getestet, also mit Class funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## hela (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
da sich alle Mozilla-Browser so verhalten, ist es m.E. kein Bug sondern ein Feature.


----------



## Napofis (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,
warum machst du nicht einfach eine extra link für ne druck version?

Dann kannst du die Tabelle nach ca 30 einträgen schließen und dann eine neue eröffnen die auf der nächsten Seite steh.

Also so würde ich es machen.


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (2. Juli 2007)

Ja genau, wenn die einträge immer die selbe größe haben, kann man so ein Schema benutzen


----------



## sadi (2. Juli 2007)

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten. Leider sind die Einträge nicht immer gleich groß, sodass dass mit dem automatischen splitten nicht geht, oder zumindest wüsste ich nicht so genau wie. Ich habe das Ganze mal mit anderen Browsern getestet und dort funktioniert die Wiederholung gar nicht. Zumindest macht mir Mozilla diese noch. Jetzt muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, wie ich diesen fehlenden Rahmen kaschiere.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (2. Juli 2007)

Ich frag mich wofür du sowas brauchst, du kanst dir auch ebensogut EXEL für sowas benutzen und immer hochladen oder sowas, den mit dieser fehler Suche, verbrauchst du nur unnötig Zeit


----------



## hela (3. Juli 2007)

sadi hat gesagt.:


> ... Ich habe das Ganze mal mit anderen Browsern getestet und dort funktioniert die Wiederholung gar nicht. Zumindest macht mir Mozilla diese noch. Jetzt muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, wie ich diesen fehlenden Rahmen kaschiere...


Das ist klar: Die Wiederholung des Tabellenkopfes beim Drucken ist ein Mozilla-Feature.

Mir ist aber noch was eingefallen. Ersetze in deiner CSS-Datei im table-Selektor die aktivierte border-collapse-Eigenschaft mit folgendem:
	
	
	



```
table {
/*  border-collapse: collapse;*/
  border-collapse: separate;
  border-spacing: 0;
  /* usw. */
}
```
Die Rahmen werden dann an manchen Stellen zwar etwas dicker, aber kurioserweise erscheint bei mir dann im FF der von dir vermisste border-top-Rahmen im Drucklayout. ;-)


----------

